# Rogue Santa's Private Reserve Ale



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Rogue Santa's Private Reserve Ale

Kind of a slow Sunday, so I decided it was a good night to crack open a new beer for me.

The bottle is typical cool Rogueness. They have their own printer that prints directly onto the bottle, no labels, and it has a cool Santa with glistening snowflakes. Santa of course is holding a beer.

most people know me as a malt beer lover. I am not too into overly hopped beers, but my friend William is slowly converting me (The beer he had last night at the Christmas party was awesome- 2lbs of hops in 5 gallons!)

I thought this beer would be a malty winter warmer. It poors an amber red with little head, though at first sip it is adequately carbonated. First taste was over abundance of hops, inline with a good strong IPA. The hop flavor is strong, but not overpowering.

The aftertasate has a good malt balance with something else I can't place my finger on; kind of an earthy falvor. The aroma is all hops. There is some alcohol in this beer, so be careful. Obviously Santa must drink this only after he finishes his deliveries.

So Rogue has done it again. I highly recommend this brewery from Oregon. Their beers are first class, and always creative. (My fav of theirs is the Mexicali Ale made with Chipotle peppers, they had to change the name for PC reasons, but it will always be the mexicali ale to me)

Drink on!



> Santa's Private Reserve
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> [Back to Top]
> ...


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh I miss Rogue Beer! I moved from Eugene, Oregon last year and of all the things I miss, ROgue beer is the top of the list. Mexacali is good, so is deadguy ale, and my favorite is the Choclate Stout.


----------

